# What are you prepping for



## WYold (Sep 3, 2019)

My question is what event are you prepping for? Zombies? Yellowstone? Invasion? The day after tomorrow? How would prepping for each event differ? Do you study other languages in the event of an invasion? What languages?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I try to be prepared for any survivable event. If the earth was spinning into the sun, why prep? If Yellowstone goes up, survival may be possible.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WYold said:


> My question is what event are you prepping for? Zombies? Yellowstone? Invasion? The day after tomorrow? How would prepping for each event differ? Do you study other languages in the event of an invasion? What languages?


Primarily I try to be prepared for Dumbasses. You?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Primarily I try to be prepared for Dumbasses. You?


My vote for post of the year.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

What am I prepping for?... Pretty much for the hell of it. I enjoy it. I have learned a bunch of new things from the folks here and tried them out to about a 90% success ratio. If an asteroid hits the earth tomorrow and wipes me out, so be it, let a fart and never see it. Meh. I have had a hell of a ride with you boys and girls. Thanks!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

What do I prep for? The only really specific scenario is for a localized power outage for a few days due to weather based on where I live. That seems like the most likely event to happen around these parts. There are other less likely situations I could see happening and I have plans on how to deal with those as well. Hope that helps answer the question.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Work hard and save so some progressive can take it and buy votes from the masses that didn’t bother. I prep for when they take it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

WYold said:


> My question is what event are you prepping for? Zombies? Yellowstone? Invasion? The day after tomorrow? How would prepping for each event differ? Do you study other languages in the event of an invasion? What languages?


You should tell us about your worldview before you ask us about ours. Your the visitor here, remember that.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

It's 1..2...3.. what are we prepping for? Don't ask me I don't give a damx, the next stop is S*** Hits the Fan....


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm prepping for a grid down situation, caused by Solar EMP or one initiated by a hostile country. The other possibility is an eruption in Yellow Stone which would have the same impact across the country. The thousands of small earth quakes along the west coast are another unexplained problem that could be a forewarning of a major eruption.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

We have discussed this lots and my answer is the same... I PREP FOR THE WORSE.. so I am ready for anything from Anti-Christ to Zombie outbreak

see with lots of food and water and being ready to grow crops... unless a nuke falls on my house.. I have time to settle in or leave, or make plans to shelter in place or move to Maine

if you are prepping for a hurricane.. a economic collapse will screw ya.. if you prep for a 3 1/2y ear ride with the anti-Christ a 2 week long power outage from a snow storm is just an annoyance


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm prepping for social chaos resulting from financial collapse and/or Geo-political change in our country.

What does all this mean? The financial system collapsed in 2007 - 2008 and has been fraudulently propped up but can no longer continue on. The global change coming has never occurred before and must go through some rough times in the changeover to a sound monetary policy. Anything and everything can go wrong during this process.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If I had to pick one and only one of my most obvious concerns it would be getting attacked by "scavengers."

Imagine a few thugs from our lower south side, guys who spend every nickel they have on drugs and five card poker, and who suddenly find out their baby-mama doesn't have any money, either.

There's an old joke about a teacher asking a farm kid how many crows were left if you saw ten and shot one. The kid said, _"Zero, after the first shot the other nine just fly away..."_

If TEOTWAWKI ever comes, I believe that marauders are our biggest threat. These clowns would kill us all for a can of sardines.

I intend to shoot the loud one first. Most times the others will scatter and I'll only be out of one round.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I intend to shoot the loud one first. Most times the others will scatter and I'll only be out of one round.


Yep, if you keep shooting the one that seems to be in charge, pretty soon nobody wants to be in charge
or
if you keep shooting the one that seems to be rallying the troops, pretty soon nobody wants to be rallying the troops


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...or I can just yell out "All Clear!" and fire at will when they all stand up...


----------



## youngridge (Dec 28, 2017)

I would say the main reason is for weather events....and when socialism/communism threatens democracy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

WYold said:


> My question is what event are you prepping for? Zombies? Yellowstone? Invasion? The day after tomorrow? How would prepping for each event differ? Do you study other languages in the event of an invasion? What languages?


Im prepping for when when angry democrats and or muslims are coming to kill us all. We may need more ammo. Still trying to figure out how to drink 10k of swimming pool water full of pool tab stalizers which is supposed to not be healthy for internal organs. Filtering wont do it. I need some smart guy to build me a solar water distiller. I have the old glass sliding door I been saving for that.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

youngridge said:


> I would say the main reason is for weather events....and when socialism/communism threatens democracy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can agree with this post the most. Around here, hurricanes are the biggest threat. I think more along the lines of Katrina, this helps me cover other scenerios.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Democrats and Socialists.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Im prepping for when when angry democrats and or muslims are coming to kill us all. We may need more ammo. Still trying to figure out how to drink 10k of swimming pool water full of pool tab stalizers which is supposed to not be healthy for internal organs. Filtering wont do it. I need some smart guy to build me a solar water distiller. I have the old glass sliding door I been saving for that.


Small scale solar still is easy to make, even if backpacking.

You reminded me, Muslims....... I've met a few good ones, most not so....


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

The most common "calamity" around these parts is when truck drivers go on strike and there is no gasoline, then supermarkets gets kinda empty... It started getting off hand last time, like a SHTF sample. This is more a nuisance than real trouble (for me). 
We do not have volcanos nor hurricanes around, but epidemies would be a real big deal, and so would it be social unrest/civil war.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I just live ready for whatever comes. :icon_smile:


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> I just live ready for whatever comes. :icon_smile:


Nice to see you back here. You asked me if I got eaten by mountain lions and left lol.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I prepare for earthquakes, volcanic eruptions, drought, famine, home invasion as some examples.

With a war you don’t need to speak the language of your enemy. All you need are coordinates.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Ragnarök said:


> Nice to see you back here. You asked me if I got eaten by mountain lions and left lol.


Yeah...I've been fighting off the lions up here ever since, lol. 
Delighted to see you too!:vs_cool:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

MountainGirl said:


> I just live ready for whatever comes. :icon_smile:


MountainGirl! Hey!

Always nice to hear from you. Y'alls mountain paradise is looking GREAT!


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Slippy said:


> MountainGirl! Hey!
> 
> Always nice to hear from you. Y'alls mountain paradise is looking GREAT!


Thank you, Sir Slippy! Now, if we could only eat rocks... :vs_laugh:

_p.s...Tom still has that head on a pike. I think of you whenever I see it. _


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yavanna said:


> The most common "calamity" around these parts is when truck drivers go on strike and there is no gasoline.


That's the nice thing about living in America. I always know where I can score some fuel.

If racial tensions are ready to snap, I just go to the nearest ghetto and ask some deviant for a gallon of gasoline before he torches his own neighborhood. It works every time...


----------

